
A Bucket of Hot Diarrhea Was Randomly Poured on a Woman by a Homeless Man - fortran77
https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/diarrhea-poured-on-woman-hollywood-homeless-564585101.html
======
bediger4000
I wonder about the inclusion of the adjective "hot".

I mean, how hot? Did the homeless man put it over a fire and bring it to a
simmer? Or just leave it out in the sun?

And then there's the issue of why the reporter/editor chose to put "hot" in
the headline. It's definitely funnier with "hot" in it, but is that good
journalism?

------
fortran77
That's how the victim described it. And it may be a euphemism for "fresh."

